# Footwell lights for CC



## lre0lo (May 16, 2009)

i installed my footwell lights from this DIY
http://rabbitownersclub.com/vw....html
didn't work








wasn't sure if i had a bad connection, have to check on that.
does anyone know if i need vag-com to activate footwell light?










_Modified by lre0lo at 8:02 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Footwell lights for CC (lre0lo)*

I am pretty sure there is an option in VagCom that has to be checked for footwell lighting.


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Footwell lights for CC (lre0lo)*

I'll be doing the footwell lights to my CC also with no VAG COM needed, and they will be LED. There's only two things to do to make to work. Connect the + wire to the same connector that the dome lights are connected, which behaves exactly the same way, on the J519 module under and behind the steering wheel. I think is connector 5 or 9, don't remember. The other thing before starting is to take off the small compartment off to the left of the steering wheel, that's where you can reach the J519 module. straight forward method and quick.
I have the part numbers, when done will report back with pics, just need to find time one day.


----------



## lre0lo (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Footwell lights for CC (lre0lo)*
































_Modified by lre0lo at 8:25 AM 6-14-2009_


_Modified by lre0lo at 8:26 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so what did you end up doing? i'd still like to do this to my CC


----------



## lre0lo (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

well, i did 2 things.
1. footwell lights, have to check my wire connection and find someone in the area with vag-com, if needed.
2. ambient footwell light with red led, 2nd pic, from this diy http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2863357


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

genuino said:


> I think is connector 5 or 9, don't remember. The other thing before starting is to take off the small compartment off to the left of the steering wheel, that's where you can reach the J519 module. straight forward method and quick.


The + is at pin number 7.
You don´t need to take the drawer to the left of the steering wheel to access the module;
what you need to do is pull out the cover between the pedals and the steering wheel.

If you follow the DIY at http://members.shaw.ca/angelico/passat/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf PAY ATTENTION:
That document shows the part numbers for the PASSAT, not the part numbers for the (PASSAT) CC - which uses LEDs.

AND yes, you will need to activate footwell lights with VCDS (central convenience - 09)


----------



## Testiclease (Jul 26, 2010)

does anyone have a pic of the J519 module, and point out the pin. i tried this and was unable to figure it out my self.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Testiclease said:


> does anyone have a pic of the J519 module, and point out the pin. i tried this and was unable to figure it out my self.


http://members.shaw.ca/angelico/passat/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf
Page 3, connector "B" (12 pin, black)

Don´t forget to push the red plastic lock towards the driver door to unlock access to the connector (otherwise, it won´t come out, no matter how hard you pull)

Once disconnected from the module, you will see pin numbers etched at the connector edges (if you use a strong light that is - that spot is dark and the wires are short).


----------



## Testiclease (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks man, i'll have to take another crack at it.


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

BTW... OEM CC led footwell lights .
- aren´t red, they´re white
- light up and fade out along with the overhead console/dome lights (front and rear).
- have an on/off and intensity setting (5% steps) in the MFI (after proper VCDS coding - just tick "footwell lights installed" in CECM (9)).
- do not stay lit with actual ambience/red lights (I thought they would)...


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Can people post the "working" links to the DIY for this ?


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there new here and Swedish, so my english is not that good  Iam wondering for the part number for the Footwell-lights holder and cable. And if someone has the wiring schedule or picture where to add the + 

Thanks
David


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nobody ??


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

chefen99 said:


> Nobody ??


See post #9. The write up has all part numbers included.


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> See post #9. The write up has all part numbers included.


Sorry that url doesnt work for me..


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

chefen99 said:


> Sorry that url doesnt work for me..


I have the link saved on my laptop. I'll check later and try to post the right link.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

I tried to PM angelico to see if he had it saved somewhere as I am interested in this mod aswell. Just need to but the lights and find someone with a VagCom in DFW area.


----------



## chefen99 (Jan 19, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11250891/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf

Here are the file. 

THX Angelico:thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

chefen99 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11250891/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf
> 
> Here are the file.
> 
> THX Angelico:thumbup:


 Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

So, now I am deciding whether to go with the OEM bulb lights(7L0947415) or go with the OEM LED lights(4E0947415). 

Can get them for $18.44 and $21.88 respectively from vwpartsvortex.com.

My main concern looking at the pics in the pdf linked above is that the LED's look very bright? Maybe it's just me??


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Just an FYI to anyone ordering parts from the above attached pdf file. The Connector, part # 1J0 972 923, is not an exact fit for the lights that I ordered. I ordered the 7L0 947 415. I had to modify the connectors with my dremel as they were too thick to fit into the receptacle of the lights.

I do not know what part number it should be, but perhaps VW changed it over the course of the past few years??


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Is there a way to code the footwell lights so that they stay on like the Touareg's do? Just installed 4 footwell lights this morning and they fade out like the dome lights when door is closed.

May have to connect to the dash lights to get them to stay on, but would rather keep it as OEM as possible.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

VdubTX said:


> Is there a way to code the footwell lights so that they stay on like the Touareg's do? Just installed 4 footwell lights this morning and they fade out like the dome lights when door is closed.
> 
> May have to connect to the dash lights to get them to stay on, but would rather keep it as OEM as possible.


Since you just did them. Any easier way to reach plugs under dash? Attempted it this weekend, and had a bear of a time messing with the black plug to plug in the positive. Being 6'3 didn't help


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JHolmes said:


> Since you just did them. Any easier way to reach plugs under dash? Attempted it this weekend, and had a bear of a time messing with the black plug to plug in the positive. Being 6'3 didn't help


Best way that I found was to put seat all the way back, then get into door on your right side so you have some room to move your arms and reach the plugs and do the wiring. I have an LED flashlight I got from Lowes awhile back and it has 3 legs like a tripod, this really helped keep both hands free.

One thing I saw was the red sliding bar that releases the plugs. This is the only way you can release the plugs. Then on the black plug module is a purple colored slide that must be opened to allow the pin to fit in all the way. Unfortunately took me a few minutes to figure that one out. Then it was putting the module back in and moving on to finding a ground which I used behind the hood release. Once that was complete it was just routing the wires from the front to the back along the door sill and I went under the carpet to the drivers seat plug(you will see it if seat is all the way back. Then route wire short bit further to the rear of the seat to wire in the light.

All in all wasn't too hard.


----------



## passatCC20tsi (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi Guys!

First of all, introduce myself. I pick up a brand new passat CC 2.0tsi (MY2011) a few weeks ago, and for my surprise, it didn't had the footwell lights installed (it was an option that required the wood insertions). I've been following this thread, which has been very usefull, and bought all the components to install the lights, and the Vag-Com cable, but I can't access the document. Could anyone send it to me or update the link?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

passatCC20tsi said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> First of all, introduce myself. I pick up a brand new passat CC 2.0tsi (MY2011) a few weeks ago, and for my surprise, it didn't had the footwell lights installed (it was an option that required the wood insertions). I've been following this thread, which has been very usefull, and bought all the components to install the lights, and the Vag-Com cable, but I can't access the document. Could anyone send it to me or update the link?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Congrats on your new CC. :beer::thumbup:


Post #19 has an updated link, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11250891/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf

Let me know if you need any help. I just did mine recently. 

Finished it up this past weekend by wiring them to the dash lights as I could not figure out how to get it to stay on with headlights with just the controller wire.

Works the way I want it to now.


----------



## passatCC20tsi (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I got it!

I've seen also your model is from 2011, and taking a look at my CECM,it is different from the picture in that doc. The B connector is protected with some cover, and it seems that there are going much more cables than the one in the doc. I will take a photo this weekend and post it, but, did you had such a problem, or yours was like the one in the picture?

Thanks again!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

passatCC20tsi said:


> Thanks a lot, I got it!
> 
> I've seen also your model is from 2011, and taking a look at my CECM,it is different from the picture in that doc. The B connector is protected with some cover, and it seems that there are going much more cables than the one in the doc. I will take a photo this weekend and post it, but, did you had such a problem, or yours was like the one in the picture?
> 
> Thanks again!


You are right, not exactly like what was pictured, but was easy enough to locate the B connector. In that regard, it was exact, right next to the tan colored connector.


----------



## passatCC20tsi (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,

Finally I could find some time last weekend to check the CECM connections and take a picture to see if it is the same you have in your CC.



The picture orientation is as it is on my car. You can see the screw holes on the top.
I have marked in Blue the connector with the plastic cover, and in red the small one. There is a 'B' that I have marked with a yellow circle, but I don't know what connector it references.
The strange thing is that it seems to be 4 connectors in the top, and 3 in the botton, not 4 and 4 as it shoud be.
I can try to disconnect both and check the pins once activated with the Vag-com, but I'd rather to be sure before that.
Does yours has the same connections?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

passatCC20tsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally I could find some time last weekend to check the CECM connections and take a picture to see if it is the same you have in your CC.
> 
> ...


Ok. So either when I was doing mine (attempting, that is... Damnit Jim, I'm a doctor not a contorniost!) I was looking at the wrong set of connectors, or you are.










If I recall correctly, the photo you posted is what you see when pull the panel off and look straight ahead. Yeah, that'd be easy right? 

Nah, you have to do a Quasi-headstand, and after that panel comes down stick your head b/w the dead-pedal and brake. Having a hard time moving around yet? Great! Now you have to twist your body and look straight up, and work while upside down. Thats where the connectors are.


----------



## passatCC20tsi (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! I didn't thought it was so hard!
So that means that neither the blue or red connectors are the B one and I have to completely remove the panel?
I will try that and let you know.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

passatCC20tsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally I could find some time last weekend to check the CECM connections and take a picture to see if it is the same you have in your CC.
> 
> ...


Looked nothing like that. When you drop the cover under the steering wheel, there is wiring that is attached to the OBD connector which is a purplish color on that panel. The wires lead to the CECM on the left hand side, that is where you want to look for the B connector. No idea what that is pictured above.


----------



## Tregged (Jun 26, 2006)

Don any CC's of any model year have the footwell lighting from the factory?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Tregged said:


> Don any CC's of any model year have the footwell lighting from the factory?


I know 2009s and 2010s did not.


----------



## Tregged (Jun 26, 2006)

Interesting thread, I just didn't know whether or not I should try to follow this very closely. I plan on picking up a '12 CC Lux plus or limited in a couple months.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Tregged said:


> Interesting thread, I just didn't know whether or not I should try to follow this very closely. I plan on picking up a '12 CC Lux plus or limited in a couple months.


Perhaps, aren't they front footwell only?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

JHolmes said:


> Perhaps, aren't they front footwell only?


Believe so. I don't think any VW aside from Touareg come with the rear footwells also.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

sorry guys, I've been away for awhile and moved so all of my links / files where unavailable. Here's the original PDF. http://www.angelico.ca/files/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf

I've also read that someone has figured out what byte to change in vag-com to get the factory setup to stay on while driving like the Tourag. Of course I can't find the post to fix the DIY...


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

angelico said:


> sorry guys, I've been away for awhile and moved so all of my links / files where unavailable. Here's the original PDF. http://www.angelico.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf
> 
> I've also read that someone has figured out what byte to change in vag-com to get the factory setup to stay on while driving like the Tourag. Of course I can't find the post to fix the DIY...


Here you go. 
LINK


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Here you go.
> LINK


awesome, thanks! and it actually works too 

time to update my file.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

angelico said:


> awesome, thanks! and it actually works too
> 
> time to update my file.


I am going to have to try again. Worked on it last week and it didn't work for me??

Also, wonder if VW changed part numbers on the connector as the connectors I got did not look exactly like the ones you have pictured. I had to dremel them down to fit into the light housing connector. The ones I received were much thicker and has clips on the outside of them.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

ok. Tried again and it does indeed work, but the light output is very very low. Can barely see that they are on. Tried the rheostat and it adjusts with it, but even at brightest rheostat settings, they are barely on. I guess I will stick with the way I had it wired before with some dedicated power from cigarette lighter.


----------



## angelico (Jul 12, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> ok. Tried again and it does indeed work, but the light output is very very low. Can barely see that they are on. Tried the rheostat and it adjusts with it, but even at brightest rheostat settings, they are barely on. I guess I will stick with the way I had it wired before with some dedicated power from cigarette lighter.


What type of bulbs do you have? That might make a difference. How bright are they when you open the doors?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

angelico said:


> sorry guys, I've been away for awhile and moved so all of my links / files where unavailable. Here's the original PDF. http://www.angelico.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Passat_CCB6_Footwell_lights_DIY.pdf
> 
> I've also read that someone has figured out what byte to change in vag-com to get the factory setup to stay on while driving like the Tourag. Of course I can't find the post to fix the DIY...


Yeah. Now that it's common knowledge. Here ya go. I was sworn to secrecy when firs told.


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*passat cc footwell lights*

Hi
today i installed footwell LED lights and was even abel to change the intensety on them:laugh:
Thanks angelico for the instructions, i will post pictures when i`m finished


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

raziel90 said:


> Hi
> today i installed footwell LED lights and was even abel to change the intensety on them:laugh:
> Thanks angelico for the instructions, i will post pictures when i`m finished


Awesome. Love my footwell lights. :thumbup:
I think every vehicle should have them. I even added them to my wife's Toyota as she missed having them in her Touareg.


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

*footwell lights*

My footwell ligths that are for the driver and passenger ar from "rdash" and i'm Abel to chose intensety on them but today i tried thé 5 led bulb that angelico showed in the instructions but unfortently a wasn't abel to chose intensity on them so if you can chose oem led from rdash the come as a pair:-D because thé didn't have any more of them in Sweden, i ordern them on eBay from taiwan for about 40$


----------



## raziel90 (Feb 11, 2013)

genuino said:


> I'll be doing the footwell lights to my CC also with no VAG COM needed, and they will be LED. There's only two things to do to make to work. Connect the + wire to the same connector that the dome lights are connected, which behaves exactly the same way, on the J519 module under and behind the steering wheel. I think is connector 5 or 9, don't remember. The other thing before starting is to take off the small compartment off to the left of the steering wheel, that's where you can reach the J519 module. straight forward method and quick.
> I have the part numbers, when done will report back with pics, just need to find time one day.


is it number 5 on the same connector as the fotwellights


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

Tregged said:


> Don any CC's of any model year have the footwell lighting from the factory?


don't have it on my 2010....but I do have the cut out in my seats.....not sure if there's cut outs in the front.....
this will most likely be my next mod =)


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

teknodogg said:


> don't have it on my 2010....but I do have the cut out in my seats.....not sure if there's cut outs in the front.....
> this will most likely be my next mod =)


Yes mine has it.


----------



## beKai (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone have any information on the 2013 CC? I couldnt locate any cutouts in the rear or front. Maybe someone as a DIY guide for 2013?


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

so where are you supposed to plug them in the back?....I know in the from in DIY says there's a module you plug it into behind/under the steering wheel.....
but for the rear....is there a module under the seats to plug the lights into or....?


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

beKai said:


> Does anyone have any information on the 2013 CC? I couldnt locate any cutouts in the rear or front. Maybe someone as a DIY guide for 2013?



What information are you looking for, all I know is that I have them front and back but I can have a look if you want to know something in particular.


----------



## beKai (May 1, 2014)

So I found the cutouts. I really would like to know how the wiring would exactly go. Most DIY I have found are for CECM and not the BCM. Was wondering if there is a DIY for a 2013 CC for this. Also would appreciate any suggestions on where to get the best lighting from.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

beKai said:


> So I found the cutouts. I really would like to know how the wiring would exactly go. Most DIY I have found are for CECM and not the BCM. Was wondering if there is a DIY for a 2013 CC for this. Also would appreciate any suggestions on where to get the best lighting from.


I would know how best to go about wiring the lights up but I would think the best ones to get would be OEM


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Looking at the wiring diagram included in the PDF, it appears stock configuration is to turn both front footwell lights on at the same time. My A4 would only turn on the footwell of the door opened. Guess that isn't possible here...

Poopers.


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

beKai said:


> So I found the cutouts. I really would like to know how the wiring would exactly go. Most DIY I have found are for CECM and not the BCM. Was wondering if there is a DIY for a 2013 CC for this. Also would appreciate any suggestions on where to get the best lighting from.












Tap into pin 50 on the B block (middle white one) then enable with VCDS.


Got my footwell kit from Ali-Express:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...-MK6-Tiguan-Passat-B6-5ND-947/1092239515.html

LEDs from DeAutoKey:
http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue


----------



## hatas (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi all,
Please allow me to liven up this thread a little over time with my question.
I have Passat CC (end of 2010). With my friend we additionally installed front footwell lights (original VW part, not aftermarket LED). I enabled footwell lights in VCDS. Great, now working,now I can adjust light intensity in MFA. 
However, I have a question. It is possible to set for lighing while driving ? Now is lighting only when door is opened... 
I found this VCDS settings on youtube 



Issue is that this working probably only for some Golfs ( 1K0 unit on video is probably from Golf). In my Passat CC I cannot find option "Footwell lights with Terminal 58d active" which will enable lighting while driving..

I found other options in my Passat CC (in 09-Cent. Elect unit) such as: 
bit 2 " Footwell lighting deactivation with transport mode active" - I have enabled
bit 7 " Ambient Lighting via Footwell Lighting active" - I have disabled

I don't know what exactly means this options......
but it's weird that in golf it would work and in cc it wouldn't  

Many thanks for any reply !


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

hatas said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't know what exactly means this options......
> but it's weird that in golf it would work and in cc it wouldn't
> ...


Ahoj . Yes, its possible. I had my OEM footwell lights set to be on while driving but later it became little annoying so I turned it off. Its been a long time, so I don't remember which Byte/bit I used to set it. However, I am 100% it was part of long coding helper somewhere. Try to find it, if you cant then I can grab my VCDS and see if I can find it again


----------



## hatas (Jan 9, 2021)

OEMplusCC said:


> Ahoj . Yes, its possible. I had my OEM footwell lights set to be on while driving but later it became little annoying so I turned it off. Its been a long time, so I don't remember which Byte/bit I used to set it. However, I am 100% it was part of long coding helper somewhere. Try to find it, if you cant then I can grab my VCDS and see if I can find it again


AHOJ !!!  Many thanks for your confirm that is possible ! I will make more research in VCDS in 09-Centr. Electric to find it. If with no success, will let you know again . It is little bit old car, but I bought this CC from 1st owner in Germany one year ago and I love it, it was my dream from my High School when I had a poster with this car over the my bed! This car is almost in fully equipped including R-Line paket, Webasto AUX heating & front glass heated, "panorama" roof, DSG, 4motion, ACC, rear parking camera, Etc.. Etc.. I cannot understand of missing this footwell lights in such equipment


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

In my 09-Central Electronic module this option is byte 16 bit 7 - Ambient Lighting via Footwell Lighting Active
Maybe you have a different 09-module? Compare with mine from the screenshot below.


----------



## hatas (Jan 9, 2021)

OEMplusCC said:


> In my 09-Central Electronic module this option is byte 16 bit 7 - Ambient Lighting via Footwell Lighting Active
> Maybe you have a different 09-module? Compare with mine from the screenshot below.
> View attachment 62400


Many thanks !!


----------

